# PRS Pro anyone?



## lux (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,

i'm looking for feedback about the PRS Pro ( http://www.prsformusic.com) from artists here, as i could be interested joining it.

Thanks in advance
Best
Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 22, 2010)

I find a couple of things troubling in their offer: 



> What will you need to join us?
> 
> * A photocopy of your birth certificate or passport
> * Bank details of the account in which we will deposit any royalties



... both of which are prime suspects for identity theft. Take a moment and do the research first before pushing the button to join.


----------



## lux (Jul 22, 2010)

to be honestl SIAE (official italian pro association) asks that to all composers from first join as well. I had to provide my bank account and identity documents as well.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jul 22, 2010)

This is indeed the organisation that most UK composers, myself included, are signed to for royalty collection. A USA based composer friend is joining PRS right now having resigned from ASCAP. If you have a majority of your works performed on UK tv or radio it might make good sense to join PRS. 

~Chris


----------



## lux (Jul 22, 2010)

ChrisAxia @ Thu Jul 22 said:


> This is indeed the organisation that most UK composers, myself included, are signed to for royalty collection. A USA based composer friend is joining PRS right now having resigned from ASCAP. If you have a majority of your works performed on UK tv or radio it might make good sense to join PRS.
> 
> ~Chris



Thanks Chris for the good info.

may i ask how does it work for you about times and precision in collecting royalties? What with royalties coming from a foreign country?

I ask because my pro really sucks at collecting royalties.

Thanks again
Luca


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jul 23, 2010)

Payments are every 3 months. UK broadcasts are paid within 6 months of transmission. Overseas is usually one year sometimes longer. 

I hope this helps. 

~C


----------



## lux (Jul 23, 2010)

Sure it helps Chris, thanks.

Luca


----------



## Luca Antonini (Jul 31, 2010)

Ciao Luca,

I'm italian and I'm a member of PRS... I never regretted the choice so far. Much better than SIAE. Feel free to contact me if you are interested in more info!

Luca Antonini
_Composer / Sound Designer_
http://www.lucaantonini.com


----------



## lux (Jul 31, 2010)

pm'd, thanks


----------



## Stevie (Aug 1, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ 23rd July 2010 said:


> I find a couple of things troubling in their offer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's pretty much standard, I would say. I mean, the PRS is not some shady
organization. After all they have to go sure that you are really the person you are 
stating to be.


BTW, any Germans in the PRS?


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 3, 2010)

PRS is the main collection agency in the UK, dealing in billions of £'s each year. they are also merged with MCPS who collect performance and mechancial royalties. they are most definitely not some shady outfit. i don't know of any serious professional composer who is not a member. that said, they have a new registration system which is causing publishers massive headaches. we are trying to sort out seriously messed up registration on a big series we worked on last year. the people there are pretty good though so there is hope.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 3, 2010)

Right on!


----------

